# Golden Mama & 9 Pups saved today!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

OMG what insanity! So glad she's safe with you ASAP


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

How wonderful that your hubby saved these precious dogs! May he** have a special spot waiting for the 'person' who dumped the poor mom dog.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

NorCal pack sends gigantic rooooooooooooooooooos to Hubby!!!! Paws crossed that mom kicks the pneumonia quick and can get back to her kids.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Poor girl...... Hopefully once she recovers her life will only get better and her pups will never experience what she has gone through.

Thanks for helping her out.......


----------



## heaven (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh my god everytime i come on here i read such awful sad and wonderful endings to such sad situations. Thank you both for your big hearts and because of you both the mommy and her pups with live. Be proud of what you have done.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

OMG! Bless you and your wonderful hubby! There is a special place in Heaven for you both! Poor momma and those poor babies! Thank God they found you!

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

People on this forum just keep giving me hope that not everyone has gone nuts. I guess that's why I find myself spend more and more time here. Thanks guys for your wonderful hearts. Many good thoughts to Mom and her kids.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Now my blood is boiling!!!!!!!!!!!! thank you so much for saving this dear girl and her babies...bless the fosters for their kindness, and sure hope mommy is on the mend quickly and finds a wonderful forever home....another chat with the big guy is due i suppose...he may just be getting sick of ME! soon

Heather


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG so glad you managed to save them all. Hope the mama gets better soon


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a close call for momma! Glad you and your hub were able to jump in and save them. Hope they all pull through in good shape.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Here is a pic from the pound of her...I'll get better pic;s tomorrow when I go visit! 
Thank you all for your kind words...
Keep prayers going for them all...
Kerri


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kerri*

Kerri:

You are an angel and so is your Husband!!!!

Give Mamma and babies a kiss for ALL OF US!!!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

You guys are truly angels to help this poor mommy and her pups, hope she will recover soon. Keep us updated.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't see the pictures. My prayers are being sent to momma and babies!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Kerri,
You and your hubby are lifesavers to this girl and pups. I cant believe the shelter would put down a mom & pups instead of trying to save her. I know she is going to be ok now and will make someone a great furkid.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

ThankYou, ThankYou, ThankYou!!!!!!!!! ... and thank your husband for having the same passion for rescue as you.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Hubby got a call & email last night about a Golden Mama & 9 pups in 1 of our kill shleters. This morning he went and saved them. Mama is extremly sick with pnemonia (sp), she is at a great vet center until she recovers, she is extremly thin, boney and will be there for quite a few weeks. Her pups are now all being fostered and bottled fed by 3 wonderful volunteers.
> 
> I cannot beleive someone would turn her lose on the streets and make her fend for herself! The pups were born at the shelter and they put mama on the e-list to die this morning, can you beleive these people, let's kill mama instead of getting her vet care...URG! I HATE the pound...
> 
> ...


Thank you guys thank you guys thank you guys!!!!!!!! I hate those pound people with ya!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Well we got 7 of them into 1 home for bottle feeding and fostering the other 2 are at a vet tech's home being taken care of for now! 
They are all doing good feeding off a bottle so keep those prayers coming for them & Mama. I'll see her tomorrow and get some pic;s of her! Vet says she is eating but still in isolation for her breathing!
Poor girl!
Thanks again for the blessings!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

She looks like she is still a puppy herself.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

So glad your husband saved the poor girl and her puppies, hope they find loving homes. It makes me so very sad that there are people our there that do not value life.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I just don't undertand how anyone could put a mama dog and her puts down! Jut doesn't make sense to me. thanks so much to all who are helping you with the pups, and to you and your hubby for what you did.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so glad you were able to save them. I will send wishes for a speedy recovery for the mother.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

You're wonderful for stepping up to the plate! Poor mama looks like skin and bones.

Regards,
Helaine


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kerribear*

Kerribear:

The Mamma and pups are adorable!!:wavey::wavey:

Kisses to all of them-they will be safe, comfy and loved now!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

It just kills me when I see stories like these. How on earth could they be "willing" to put the mom down???? I just can't believe that stuff like this goes on in the world. Bless you hearts for saving them all.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

As everyone has said, bless you and I know 10 doggies that are glad your husband has contacts.


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I just can't seem to figure people out! How could *anyone* abandon a momma dog about to have babies??!!?? When I think of all the abused and neglected animals that are out there right now my heart just breaks for them. I wish I was magic and could go and comfort every single animal that is hurting right now. Now I've got myself thinking too much and I'm really sad.

Thank you and bless you for helping this poor momma!


----------



## Alaskagirls (Nov 12, 2007)

I realize this is premature, but what are the chances of being able to adopt one of the pups? I've been watching this forum for some time waiting for this type of situation to pop up. Unfortunatly they always do thanks to stupid people. Our local shelter seldom gets goldens and I really want to give a forever home to another rescued golden. Once you have some more info. let me know. I'd be willing to help with the current expenses until they are ready to be weened. Please keep me posted. God bless you for saving this mamma and to all those who are willing to go out of there way to save and serve God's wonderful creatures. Paws Up!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my, there is nothing to the Mom!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Anything I say will only be repeating what everyone else has said.

But I'll say it anyway: God Bless you and your husband for saving her and her pups!

We'll send good thoughts and prayers your way that mom and the pups will be back in good health soon and reunited!

And best wishes to you both for being such kind and caring folks!

(just make sure mom gets a little Thanksgiving Turkey tomorrow, ok? She deserves it!)

SJ


----------



## canvasjockey (Sep 16, 2007)

Poor mama and pups! Big thanks to you and your husband for stepping in and rescuing them! How are the pups doing, and the mama - is she recovering OK? Funny how some people are like deadbeat parents - they allow a pet to be in a position to get pregnant then don't step up to take responsibility.


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hi all,
Well I was unable to make it to see Mama today but I did hear from the vet, Mama is doing better, eating and her breathing is getting better, still a bit of mucus from the nose but not as it was, so this is good news.
Talked with our fosters about the pups and all are thriving with the bottle feedings.
Do not know when we can get Mama & pups back together as of yet!

*I do have a request to ask:*
We need donations to help with Mama's medical bills and to help our fosters with formula! If anyone would like to donate anything, please PM me so I can give you our rescue groups info...Thank you again everyone!
Kerri


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Mama & Pups are doing great today! Mama is getting better everday and the pups are thriving on being bottlefed...
Will update again tomorrow!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Mama Pic's*

We visited Mama dog today, her new name is *Faith*, pretty fitting!
They are thinking of relesing her to us on Monday as long as she keeps improving. She is still soooo skinny. Hubby said she has gained a little weight since he saw her 4 days ago, so that is encouraging.

Pups are all still thriving but the runt is not suckeling and is now on a eye dropper. 

Here are the pic's we took today.
I'll update again...


----------



## Kirby'sMom (Feb 26, 2007)

Such a pretty girl!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Awww, poor skinny little thing! She is so very blessed to have you! She looks a little happier in these pics.

Jazzys Mom


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She looks better in those pictures but still sad and skinny. But I can see a spark in the last one.


----------



## canvasjockey (Sep 16, 2007)

Awww, poor girl! She looks like she's perked up some when outside, sometimes a little fresh air and a brief change of scenery can do wonders for them. Glad all the pups are doing well, and hope that the runt continues to improve!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

She really did seem to perk up when we took her outside, but she is still pretty weak. I like the 3rd pic, she seems to have a bit of a smile on her face. Keep prayers going for her please!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Faith*

Faith is SO BEAUTIFUL!! HOPE she and the puppies will be reunited soon!

What happened to her leg?


----------



## Alaskagirls (Nov 12, 2007)

Kerribear's, I've sent you 2 emails that I don't think are going through. Please post the info as to where to send money to help these poor animals. I really want to help.
Rhonda


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Hi All,

Just want to touch base with everyone on the Golden Mama now named Faith and her 9 pups. Faith has been improving everyday! We visitied her today (see attached pic's) and she was a bit scared and cage aggressive at first but after a few minutes she calmed down, came out to meet us and let me tell you this skinny lil lady is sooo sweet. She has such a loving disposition that anyone would love! She is still super skinny but Larry said from seeing her 4 days ago she has gained some weight. So this is GREAT for her! All 9 pups are thriving as well but 1 (the runt) is not suckling on the bottle and now is on a eye dropper to see if he improves! Foster mom has lots of faith for him! Unrotunaly today our lil runt boy named Ash passed away. God Speed Ash!

Now, our plea for your help!
Mama Faith's vet bill is climbing up to alomst $4000.00 dollars and I am asking you or anyone you know for help! Our resuce group is setting up a fund raisier for Faith and we are asking you for donations to help cover her vet bills and any speical needs she may have after being released on Monday. Below is the link to our website for Faith's Fund Raiser.

http://www.valleycatsanddogs.org/sponsor/sponsor_faith.html

Please know that this link is a safe & secure site for your donations.
Thanking you all in advance,
Kerri Ruehs
Valley Dogs Rescue


----------

